# GTR2 startet mit Patch nicht



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2008)

Hi,
Wenn ich bei GTR2 den PAtch 1.1 installiere startet das Spiel nicht. Jedes mal kommt nur das CD-Symbol und er geht dann in die Grafikkartenkonfiguration. Ohne Patch schmeißt mich jeder Server (inklusive mein eigener) raus wegen Cheatverdachtes.


----------

